# First breeding project?



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Out of these three species, does D. tinctorius, D. azureus, or P. terribilis make the best first-time breeding project?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

First...Azureus are Tinctorious...same just different morphs.

I think either of them would be wonderful for a first breeding project, but they each have their advantages/disadvantages. They are both bold frogs who can lay several eggs. Tincs, however, are more active and will hop and climb throughout the viv while Terribilis will often sit for hours and stare at the wall (I kid you not!). Terribilis have a wonderful call (reminds me of a maniacle monkey!), but Tinctorious are barely audible unless its very very quiet in the room. Terribilis can also do well in groups, while tincs are usually best in pairs.

So...it's up to you want you want the most out of your first breeding attempt.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

In my opinion, D.t. azureus is the most beautiful frog in our hobby. It is also a very good subject for breeding and froglets from this morph are always in demand. The key is to find the frogs that you want to keep, not just we other keepers might recommend.

Good luck in the hobby, Richard.


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Which species of dart frog out of the three I mentioned is in the highest demand? Is it D. "azureus"?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what is in demand always changes. like what Woodsman said, just go with the one you like the most.


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

So, which species of dart frog would make me the most money out of the three aforementioned species? I honestly don't really care a lot about the money, just curious because my dad's always telling me to "find a market" and crap like that.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

either D.t. azureus or D. t. Lorenzo or D.t. Olemarie. the only problem with Lorenzo is that not that many people have them and even less people are breeding them. I'm not sure about olemarie but not that many people have them so maybe. the reason azureus is there is because that's what draws a lot of the new people in. You're gonna have a hard time finding Lorenzo and Olemarie, and i *think* Lorenzo is pretty hard to breed from what i've heard.


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

So I have a question-first, let me say that I've been wanting to start my own business for a while now, and I've been wanting to get things off the ground with a dart frog breeding project. So is there even enough of a market for dart frogs to start a business with dart frogs as my first breeding project? Is there any way I could make a profit or so much as break even doing this? Let me clarify that I'm not in this for the money-I am interested in dart frogs and want to start breeding them, thinking they'd make a good first breeding project!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe this will help a bit one the part about the business
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81278-most-profitable-groups-10-tanks.html
that doesn't relate to first breeding project but it has some related stuff.


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've decided that I want to work with D. t. azureus for my first breeding project. So what's the average clutch size for azureus? Where can I find a good deal on a sexed pair?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

boosh96 said:


> So, which species of dart frog would make me the most money out of the three aforementioned species? I honestly don't really care a lot about the money, just curious because my dad's always telling me to "find a market" and crap like that.


D. azureasaurus


----------

